
Golden age superheroes were shaped by the rise of fascism - howard941
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2019/aug/17/art-spiegelman-golden-age-superheroes-were-shaped-by-the-rise-of-fascism
======
tomohawk
tldr: Dude makes irresponsible claim that Trump is a fascist by referring to
"orange skull" and has publication rejected.

Fascism was invented by Mussolini, as the combination of socialism and
nationalism. Mussolini was a fellow traveler of Lenin, who congratulated
Mussolini when he took power in Italy. Hitler patterned the Nazis (the
national socialist party) after Mussolini's creation.

I'd hardly call Trump a socialist.

